# What do you put around a door/doorframe to keep light from coming in?



## xavierob82

Hello there! I'm a newbie here and this is my first post and I have a question.

I rent a room in a house full of college students, and sometimes the hall light wakes me up because it comes into my room through the cracks around the door.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what to put around the door/doorframe to keep as much light out as possible? is there something I can buy at WalMart or do I have to make something myself?

Thanks!


----------



## ToolGuy

You could use the sticky weather strips - strips of foam with a sticky side. It comes in a variety of thicknesses. Measure the width of the gaps around the door before you go shopping. Walmart is sure to have it in plenty of choices. It should be with weather stripping in the hardware isle. 

Sleep Tight!


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Xavierob82:
I agree with Educator and Tool guy but, if screws are a problem there is an alternative. Wal-Mart has foam and felt in a roll with sticky on the back. Close the door with you on the side that the door stops against (it is called Stop), unroll the strip and place the edge of it against the door and stick it to the stop. Then you can roll a towell up and lay it at the bottom of the door and you are sealed. It might even be a little less expensive.
Glenn


----------



## xavierob82

Thanks to all!  I used black weather stripping tape all around the door and my room is as black as night!   thanks!


----------



## Daryl

HMMMMMMMMM. New way to sell weatherstrippIng? BLACKOUT FOAM!!


----------



## ToolGuy

xavierob82 said:


> Thanks to all!  I used black weather stripping tape all around the door and my room is as black as night!   thanks!



Just be careful going to the can at 3 in the morning, maybe keep a flashlight on the bedstand. Glad it worked out!


----------

